# BT Mono



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I just discovered BT Mono, but I am wondering if there is anything does this same thing, but with better quality.

Basically what BT mono does is play audio that is playing on your phone over your BT connection like a headset.

I use it in my car with my head unit since it only does phone calls and will not stream music.

So again does anyone know of an app that will stream music over BT? Or are there any tricks (adjust volumes..) to get better sound quality out of BT mono?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

So Art, are you still an importer/exporter? Or did you get back with your girl since there was so much conflict over you wanting to focus on one over the other?

I would spend the $50+ and get a phone that does stereo BT and be done with it


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

HAHA, few people understand the name, I feel like Seinfeld crowd is slowing going away.

But anyway. Its not the phone that does it, its the Headunit that is the issue. I bought it a couple years ago and I didnt realize at the time that it doesnt stream music (only phone). Its a pioneer in dash DVD player, and I really dont want to go through the hassel of selling it on ebay and buying a new one and having to pay the extra $100-$200 difference.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Does it have an aux port? Otherwise I am out of options.

On a side note - weren't you also an architect and a Marine biologist?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Gman said:


> Does it have an aux port? Otherwise I am out of options.
> 
> On a side note - weren't you also an architect and a Marine biologist?


Ive worn many hats.

Yeah I have Aux, which is what I currently have. I just hate wires, but looks like my only option. I appreciate the help though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great app. Thanks for the heads up. I too want something to play through the stereo but this is a step. I like it a lit.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------

